# Uploading Web Pages



## JamesHoward0004 (Sep 23, 2007)

I am using Microsoft XP to use My Network Places. I am trying to upload my web pages to the web server at GoDaddy. The menu pops up with the animation of a document going from one folder to another folder indicating my files were being copied. But it does this perpetually. It says it is going to estimate the time it will take, but no time ever pops up, and the animation goes on forever. Nothing happens.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

You probably need an ftp client to upload your files. Most work like Windows explorer, but have an additional step to connect you to your webhost space. You'll need to enter your login information, including the main path for your web files (where your main index or default file live.

Check download.com for ftp clients.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ JamesHoward0004: I can recommend to use CoreFTP (free) to transfer you file from the computer to the server. I have been using for years and it has given me any problems.


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Another good one is FileZilla. Ive tried loads of different FTP clients, but find this one the easiest to work with.

Always being updated, and it's free too, so that's a bonus.

You can download it from www.filehippo.com :wave:


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

I second FileZilla.

CuteFTP also good but you have to pay for it.


----------

